# Do you know that Marsupials are the result of premature births?



## Bretrick (Nov 21, 2022)

They continue to develop outside the womb. The young remain attached to the mother’s teats for a period corresponding to the late stages of fetal development of a placental mammal.
More than 170 species including bandicoots, kangaroos, koalas, wombats are found in Australia, New Guinea, and nearby islands.
Most species have a pouch, a fold of skin covering the nipples on the mother’s lower belly, where the young continue their development.
Brushtail Possum Joey suckling in pouch


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 21, 2022)

Humans too! We have big brains and big heads. If were were born when our bodies were "ready" to come out, we wouldn't fit through the birth canal. 

That's why baby humans, unlike many baby mammals, are so helpless at birth.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 21, 2022)

Marsupials are interesting animals.  I believe the only ones we have in north American are 3 species of opossums. 



NorthernLight said:


> Humans too! We have big brains and big heads. If were were born when our bodies were "ready" to come out, we wouldn't fit through the birth canal.
> 
> That's why baby humans, unlike many baby mammals, are so helpless at birth.


Interesting, had not heard that, but it makes sense.


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2022)

Interesting factoid:  Female kangaroos can have a fetus in the womb and a joey in the pouch.  The fetus goes into a sort of suspended animation called "embryonic diapause" until the joey is out of the pouch for good.  Then the fetus starts growing and is born.  However, it's still very undeveloped and is very, very tiny.  The poor little critter is born and then has to climb up Mama's body and get into the pouch on its own.  Mama will lick a path on her fur to help it move, but I guess it's a matter of survival of the fittest.  The strong ones make it, the weak ones die.

Mama kangaroo isn't always a model mother, though.  If she's fleeing danger and is being seriously slowed down by the joey in her pouch, she'll jettison the young'un and save herself.  Once again, that's how nature works.  After all, she probably has a spare in the oven.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2022)

Awww..they are precious


----------

